# Ruby eyed Rhom



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

How do you like him ?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

How about that full body color!!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thats a nice fish Al...Do you know where it's from?


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

thats sweet








i think iv'e seen that one posted before recently


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

u mind providing more pics cuz that fish is beautiful
damn


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I bought him from a small (FISH ONLY) Chinese store.They said that they import all there fish directly.They did not know where this beauty came from, all they said was it was a (WILD PIRANHA) I could not let this 1 get away!!! Rhom covered in Gold!!


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Rhoms (like most piranhas) adapt a great deal to their substrate. I had my xingu on white gravel for a while and he became very silvery and gold like yours. I'm sure if you had him on black substrate with a black background he would look much darker and 'rhom-like'. Beautiful fish


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

A beauty indeed...







!


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

nice rhom!!!!!


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

He looks just like mine!


----------

